# Warner Bros. Interactive: Kein Verkauf - Studio bleibt weiterhin bei Mobilfunkanbieter AT&T



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Warner Bros. Interactive: Kein Verkauf - Studio bleibt weiterhin bei Mobilfunkanbieter AT&T*

						Das zum amerikanischen Konzern AT&T gehörende Spiele-Studio Warner Bros. Interactive wird nun doch weiterhin ein Unternehmensteil bleiben und sich etwa um ein neues Suicide Squad und Batman: Gotham Nights kümmern. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Warner Bros. Interactive: Kein Verkauf - Studio bleibt weiterhin bei Mobilfunkanbieter AT&T*


----------

